# Too many minnows?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

This is a small lake and it is filled with minnows this year. My fishing has been slow and I wonder if there are so many minnows the bigger fish just do not need what I offer.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very good possibility Star1pup.
May have to switch to a bait that is more prone to trigger an aggressive 'reaction' strike rather than using a bait the fish view as food.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

You can always try sniping a piece of the tail fin of the minnow to give it more of a struggling appearance this will get you more instinctive strikes. They may not always be hungry but alot of times they will hit a struggle food source out of instinct. Also try leeches they get more bites than minnows in my opinion personally I am a artificial guy but there are different things you can do to make your live bait more appealing


----------

